# Columbian rocks



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

I’ve heard columbian rock breeds are rare? Like there’s only barred rocks that’s common.. wow I’m so happy they are a rare breed


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

They aren't rare.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

ChickenBiscuts said:


> They aren't rare.


Ok


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> Ok


Are you looking for rare breeds/varieties?


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

ChickenBiscuts said:


> Are you looking for rare breeds/varieties?


No


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

She just wants to be different. 😂


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> She just wants to be different.


My chickens are rare because you’ll never find a chicken like mine


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

Oh, okay. Well sorry I crashed your party. 😅


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> She just wants to be different. 😂


I have to agree, haha!


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> I have to agree, haha!


My chickens are not me


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> My chickens are not me


What are you talking about??


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> What are you talking about??


LolI just realized I don’t make sense


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> LolI just realized I don’t make sense


What? Sorry I don't know what you are talking about?


----------

